# Angeln bei Hvide Sande (welche Angeln?!)



## Fishhunter_2003 (4. August 2003)

Hallo beisammen!
Hätte da ein paar Fragen zum Angeln in Dänemark! Ich fahre jetzt dann nach Dänemark in den Urlaub nach Bjerregard (bei Hvide Sande) und würde dort gern auch ein bischen Angeln! Da ich nur hin und wieder mal zum angeln nach Östtereich gehe, habe ich "nur" folgende Angeln:
- 1 Teleskopangel (gedacht für Karpfen/Zander): Länge 3,30m und Wurfgewicht 30-60g
- 1 Teleskopangel: Länge 3,00m Wurfgewicht 120-180g!
Als Spule habe ich eine QuickSEL340FD (falls das jemandem was sagt!) Momentan 0,35 Schnur (bis 11kg) ca 110m!

Nun würde ich gern wissen, ob man damit halbwegs gewappnet ist um etwas an den Haken zu bekommen, oder ob es nur hilft eine neue Angel zu kaufen! Wäre auch mal nicht abgeneigt mit nem Kutter aufs weiße Riff (des müsst da sein) zu fahren!

Des weiteren würden mich auch Köderempfehlungen interessieren, Pilker, Blinker (Größe/Gewicht) sowie Vorschläge zur Schnurwahl (Stärke/Länge)!

Ich darf mich schon mal für eure Antworten bedanken!

mfg Fishhunter


----------



## sundfisher (4. August 2003)

Hallo,

mit den Angeln kannst du af jeden Fall an die Mohlen gehn zum Herings, Makrelen und Plattfischangeln. Leichtes Pilken vom Kuttern geht auch noch, ich würde mich vielleicht eher auf die Wurfseite stellen und mit leichten Wurfpilkern 30 - 60 Gramm den Dorschen via Spinnfischen auf den Leib rücken. Für das Angeln auf Meerforelle ist einen Steckrute 3.00 - 3.20 Wurfgewicht 15- 30 Gramm Semiparabolische Aktion und gerne mit etwas steiferer Spitze am besten eine Kleine bis mittlere Stationärrolle mit 0.22 - 0.26 Monofil oder 0.13 - 0.18 Geflechtschnur rundet das ganze ab, am besten sind Modell mit Heckbremse unter die Frontbremse kommt schon mal Sand oder Salz und das bekommt den Dinger nicht gut. Auf eine Wathose und WAtkescher wirst du ebenfalls nicht verzichten können. Allerdings sind die Meerforellen im August auf Spargang, es ist zu warm und die frühen Morgen und späten Abendstunden sind noch am besten jedoch sind die Chancen nicht sehr gross, auf Meerforelle ist der Herbst, Winter und das Frühjar am besten. Im Moment werden in Hvide Sande viele und gute Makrelen gefangen und da kannst du Deine Rute und Rolle gut gebrauchen.

Weitere Tips auf meiner Homepage www.ein-bayer-auf-seeland.dk

Knæk og Bræk
Christian


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. August 2003)

Mit deienm Gerät sollst du ganz gut zurecht kommen. Das Molenangeln in Hvide Sande ist sehr beliebt, auch wenn ich sagen muss das ich bei meinem Versuch vor Jahren nicht sehr erfolgreich war. 
Den Trip mit der MS Fanø zum Weißen Riff kann ich dir empfehlen. Die Tur dauert ca. 7 Std. und es besteht immer die Möglichkeit auf gute Dorsche. Es werde wohl auch kürzere Turen auf Makrele und Plattfisch angeboten.


----------



## Matrix (4. August 2003)

Hallo,
ich angle auch schon seit einigen Jahren in Hvide Sande,und leider hat der kollege von vorher recht; früher hat man da auch mit einem Besenstiel und einem Bindfaden von den hafenmolen gute Fänge gemacht, das hat leider nachgelassen. Wenn man vom Strand aus angelt und dann ein Fischer ca 200m vom Ufer seine Netze an einem vorbeizieht kann einem die Freude am Angeln schnell vergehen. Sind allerdings Schwarmfische da ist das angeln auch mit deiner Ausrüstung perfekt. Heringe Makrelen und Hornies gibt es dann zu Hauf...Ps in Bjerregard ist ein kleiner Forellensee, denn könntest du auch mal testen.
Petri Heil und lass einen Fangbericht folgen :m


----------



## snoerre (5. August 2003)

Moin,
dein Gerät ist schon Ok so !
An deiner Stelle würde ich noch eine Blinkerrute mitnehmen,am Strand gibt es im Sommer immer sehr schöne Sandbänke,auf dennen man sehr gut Makrelen blinkern kann.Macht irre viel Spaß wenn man so einen "kleinen" Kämpfer 
an einer leichten Rute hat;-)
Zum Angeln im Hafen;du solltest drauf achten das die Schleusen zum Ringköbing Fjord geschlossen sind,wenn du Angeln willst.Wir haben nie was bei offenen Schleusen gefangen.Meerforellen habe ich leider nie gefangen,aber ausprobieren würd ich es auf jedenfall;-)
Auf Plattfisch ist ein sehr gute Stelle(glaub mir ich hab viele Stellen durch)wenn du aus Richtung Söndervig kommst,vor der Brücke rechts rein, die erste links,gleich wieder rechts,geradeaus auf der Mole.Mach nicht den Fehler und setz dich in die Nähe der Stellen wo die Kutter ihren Fang ausladen,es sei denn du willst Krabben ohne Ende fangen bzw ständig neu anködern.
Wir haben Platte immer mit Heringsfilet(Fischladen vor der Brücke) am Paternoster sehr gut gefangen,obwohl die Menge wie Matrix schon gesagt hat (und die Größe) leider sehr nachgelassen hat.Abends hast du auch gute Chancen aufAalquappen(wer sie mag*schüttel*)
Für Hornhechte waren wir immer zur falschen Zeit da*heul*
aber ich wünsch dir viel Glück und jede Menge Spaß und Fische.
Gruß Snoerre

*Wenn jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat,reißt mir nicht gleich den Kopf ab* ;-)


----------



## Fishhunter_2003 (5. August 2003)

Tach!
Vielen Dank für die Tips und Anregungen! Werd dann mal ins Angelgeschäft fahren und meine Ausrüstung noch ein bischen erweitern mit ein paar Blinkern und Pilkern. 
Ich hab bereits im Plattfischforum etwas gestöbert bin aber auf keine genauere Beschreibung gestoßen wie eine Köderkombination für die Plattfische aussehen sollte! Vielleicht kann mir da noch jemand weiterhelfen? - Tips fürs Vorfach?!An sonsten muss ich im Plattfischforum posten!

mfg Fishhunter


----------



## Matrix (5. August 2003)

Hallo nochmal,
fast jedes Geschäft in Hvide sande führt einfache Plattfischpaternoster, komlett mit Blei und Armen. Die kosten auch nicht so viel. Meiner Erfahrung nach reichen diese"simplen" Dinger völlig aus. Wattwürmer (dänisch :Sandorm) bekommt man auch fast überall. Fischfetzen laufen auch gut...


----------



## Fishhunter_2003 (5. August 2003)

Hi!
Gut dann werd ich des schon im Geschäft finden! Nochmal merci für den Hinweis!

Jetzt hab ich trotzdem noch mal ne Frage zwecks der Mindesgrößen! Unter dem Link vom sundfisher hab ich folgendes gefunden:

Angeln darf in Dänemark jeder und ohne weitere Dokumente, man sollte sich jedoch mit etwaigen lokalen Bestimmungen, Schonzeiten und -maßen und Fischereiverbotszonen (Bachausläufe und 500 Meter im Umkreis u.ä.) vertraut machen, denn auch in Dänemark gilt: "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht."

Wer ohne gültigen Erlaubnisschein beim Verlassen eines Dorschkutters von den Fischereiaufsehern erwischt wird bezahlt pro untermassig gefangenem Fisch den siebenfachen Wert der Jahreskarte (100 dkk x 7 = 700 dkk) für das Fischen ohne Schein wird das zehnfache (100 dkk x 10 = 1.000 dkk) berechnet. Wer also ohne Schein und noch dazu mit untermassigen Fischen ertappt wird sollte am besten ein Scheckbuch dabei haben.

Es ist klar dass man nur die Fische mit den Mindesgrößen fangen sollte! Nach obigem Text muss dann nur der die Strafe für Untermassige zahlen der keinen Schein hat oder jeder der einen untermassigen Fisch hat? 
Des weiteren wär es interressant zu wissen was man tun sollte, wenn man  einem z.B. nach Schonmaß um 5 cm zu kurzen Fisch an Land zieht , der den Haken so dumm erwischt hat dass man ihn nur schwer rausbekommt bzw. dem Fisch nach entfernen des Hakens und wieder Hineinwerfen nichts gutes tut! Ich meine damit dass er wahrscheinlich verenden wird! Wäre es da nicht besser ihn zu behalten? (lieber einen zu kleinen Fisch statt Tierquälerei!)

mfg Fishhunter


----------



## kaptain98 (5. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen
ich fahre auch nächste Woche in die gegend und wollte mal fragen ob einer weiß mit wieviel Angeln man im Meer und im Fjord angeln darf.
schönen gruß
kaptain


----------



## Matrix (6. August 2003)

Hallo Fishhunter..
zu den genauen Bestimmungen kann ich dir leider auch nichts sagen, nur soviel: auch ein untermaßiger Fisch der nicht mehr lebensfähig ist muß zurück ins Wasser !!!! ( Hat man leider oft bei den "Platten", die kleinen Biester schlucken leider oft gierig und tief:c


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. August 2003)

@fischhunter
...angeln ohene Dokumente bedeutet nicht, angeln ohne die dänische Angelerlaubnis! Nur zur Klärung
@kapitän98
Ich würde in Dänemark mit so wenigen Ruten wie möglich, nie aber mit mehr als 3 Ruten angeln. Die Brandungsangelei sollte auch nicht so aussehen, das man mit mehreren ganze Strandabschnitte "zunagelt". Du mußt damit rechnen, das sich dänische Spinnfischer durchaus durch deine Ruten "durchangeln".
Ein Anspruch auf "Alleinnutzung" seines Angelplatzes ist im dänischen Verständnis von der Nutzung der Natur nicht vorgesehen.....


----------



## Fishhunter_2003 (7. August 2003)

Aber um in Dänemark Angeln (Meer) zu dürfen, benötige ich doch nur die Angelerlaubnis die man bei der Post usw. bekommt! (100 Kr. für 1 Jahr) Oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## kaptain98 (7. August 2003)

@Dolfin
Danke ich wollte auch nur wissen ob es begrenzungen gibt. Werde auch nur  2 Angeln für mich und 1 für meinen Sohn mitnehmen.
gruß kaptain


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. August 2003)

@Fishhunter
Du liegst genau richtig!

kaptain98
Wollte ich dir auch nicht unterstellen. Du hattest nur gefragt. Ich habe einige persönliche Freunde in Dänemark. Daher wollte ich dir
nur die Sichtweise der Dänen etwas näherbringen. Wenn dein Sohn (Alter??) mitangelt und auch zwei Ruten hat, wird niemand was sagen. Achte nur auf dien Altersgrenze für seinen eigenen Schein. Kenne ich nicht, einfach fragen...


----------



## kaptain98 (7. August 2003)

@Dolfin
Mein Sohn ist erst 5 da ist  1. Angel schon genug für ihn.Einen Erlaubnisschein braucht man glaube ich erst ab 18 Jahren wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.
gruß kaptain


----------



## sundfisher (13. August 2003)

Angeln ist für Kinder und Jugendliche bis 18 Jahre frei. Dein Sohnemann braucht keinen Schein und die Anzahl der Angeln ist unbegrenzt. Mehr auf meiner Homepage.....

Knæk og Bræk
Christian


----------

